# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Apresiasi Pakan Saki Hikari High Growth vs Mizuho Marubeni Hi Growth

## iwankptb

Om dan Suhu, mungkin bisa sharing pengalaman mengenai pakan Mizuho Marubeni Hi Growth. Saya berencana mengganti pakan Saki Hikari High Growth saya. Juga apakah ada beda kualitas antara yang kemasan 20kg dengan 2kg.

Terima kasih,

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwankptb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iyos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## iwankptb

Wah ternyata sudah ada Thread yang mendiskusikan pakan ini sebelumnya. Padahal sebelumnya sudah coba Search tapi ndak ketemu. Mungkin bisa update hasil atau testimoni penggunaan hingga saat ini. Jadi punya pikiran bahwa high protein juga tidak baik bagi koi dan air di kolam. Segala sesuatu memang harus pas ya..tidak boleh berlebihan. Seperti pisau bersisi dua, ada sisi positif dan negatif.

Salam,

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> semuanya baik...asal komposisinya pas....


lebih enak lagi nga dikasi makan bisa ke dapur sendiri nyari nasi goreng.....hehehehehehe

----------


## septino

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andre26

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pujiono

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## c4pul3t

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## FerryFis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Sya pake saki hikari ikan body bagus. Klo berminyak itu pernah denger2 katanya probiotik nya. Ini baru mau nyoba jg mizuho wg+hg baru pake 2hr ini..

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Joedimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yaniesbe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## FerryFis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

